# [Clavier] le '.' du clavier numérique est changé en ','

## htam

Bonjour à tous,

Je rends compte un drole de probleme et je ne sais pas ou chercher exactement.

La touche point (.) de mon pavé numérique me renvoie une virgule (,)  au lieu d'un point (.) dans xterm.

Auriez-vous des pistes pour explorer ce problème ??

Merci d'avance, Mathieu.

PS : j'ai suivi la notice d'installation pour 'internationaliser' ma Gentoo en Francais.

----------

## yuk159

Voila ce que j'utilise (lea_linux)

tu cree un fichier ~/.Xmodmap qui contient ceci : keycode 0x5B = period comma

Pour le retrouver a ta prochaine session dans une console echo "xmodmap .Xmodmap" > ~/.xsession

Tu te deconnecte/reconnecte ou tu lance  xmodmap .Xmodmap a la main

vala  :Smile: 

Pourrai tu s'il te plait htam renomer ton thread en suivant ce lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## htam

Merci pour ce debut d'investigation.

Je prefererais trouver une solution qui change tout mon systeme (et pas simplement un seul utilisateur).

Dans la configuration de XFree86, mon clavier est configure comme : pc105 et fr.

Que me proposeriez-vous ?

----------

## TGL

Le plus simple dans ces cas là c'est peut-être de changer la locale LC_NUMERIC plutôt que la keymap. Je suppose que tu as un machin qlqpart (genre dans /etc/rc.d) qui met toutes tes locales à fr_FR, ou un truc du genre ? Et bien ajoutes-y LC_NUMERIC=en_US, ou même LC_NUMERIC=C, et tu auras comme marqueur décimal un point. 

Sinon, pour l'autre approche, tu peux aller éditer directement le fichier de keymap qlqpart (mais je sais plus où, je suis malheureusement pas sous linux là mais sous solaris). Je te redis ça ce soir si ça t'interresse et que tu trouves pas.

----------

## htam

Clairement, ca m'interesse  :Smile: . Je veux bien que tu me dises ou aller editer le fichier keymap 'global'.

Effectivement, j'ai mis toutes mes locales a fr_FR voire fr_FR@euro (desole, je ne suis pas devant ma machine).

Je ne connaissais pas la variable LC_NUMERIC. Ou puis-je trouver de la documentation à son sujet ?

Merci d'avance.

Htam.

----------

## knarf

Sans connaitre ce LC_NUMERIC

Entre nous, 

[url="https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php"]ici[/url] tu pourrais trouver de l'aide ? Ou alors par [url="www.google.fr/linux"]là[/url]? Je te laisse faire la recherche, j'suis sûr que tu t'en sortiras[/url]

----------

## TGL

Alors, juste pour que ce soit bien clair si ça l'était pas, les deux approches sont redondantes:

 - en modifiant LC_NUMERIC, tu dis «le marqueur décimal dans mon pays n'est pas une virgule mais un point» (bref, tu ments probablement)

 - en modifiant la keymap, tu dis «le truc en bas à droite du clavier n'est pas un marqueur décimal mais un point» (mince, tu ments aussi).

Première approche:

LC_NUMERIC est la partie des locales définissant l'affichage des nombres. Ça comprend le caractère séparateur, mais aussi d'autres choses. «man 5 locale» pour les détails. En mettant cette locale à en_US, on se retrouve avec des nombres à l'américaine (un point au lieu d'une virgule donc, mais aussi un espace pour séparer les milliers par exemple). Bref, on aime ou on aime pas, et si on aime le mieux est de définir ça avec les autres locales:

 - pour tout le monde: un fichier de /etc/rc.d/ ou encore /etc/profile 

 - pour un seul utilisateur, ~/.bash_profile par exemple

Deuxième approche:

On peut modifier la keymap soit dynamiquement pour un seul utilisateur (avec un xmodmap, comme l'a expliqué yuk) soit globalement: dans /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/fr, ajouter dans la première section du fichier une ligne:

```
    key <KPDL> {  [  KP_Delete, period ]   };
```

L'inconvénient que ça ne survit pas à un upgrade de xfree. L'avantage est que ça ne modifie vraiment que cette histoire de virgule.

----------

